# Dissector für Wireshark findet vorhanden Dissector nicht !



## Leroux (27. August 2008)

Hallo bin neu hier und hab auch gleich meine erste frage.

Muss hier einen Plugin für Wireshark schreiben. 

Das klappt auch alles ganz gut Source ist relativ einfach (LUA) nur jetzt kann ich den vorhanden Plugin/Dissector nicht aufrufen !

Es handelt sich hier um LLC(Logical Link Controll)

Es erscheint die fehlermeldung:


```
Lua:Error during loading:
 extents.lua:61: bad argument #1 to get 'get' (DissectorTable_get:no such dissector_table)
```
aber dieser Plugin ist ganz sicher vorhanden !

Mein Source:

```
-- declaring the protocol        
helen_proto = Proto("helen","HELEN","Helen Protocol")

-- create a function to dissect it
function helen_proto.dissector(buffer,pinfo,tree)
    pinfo.cols.protocol = "HELEN"
    local treeitem = tree:add(helen_proto,buffer(),"Helen Protocol Data")
    local treeitem = tree:add(helen_proto,buffer(), info)
    
    treeitem:add(buffer(0,2),"The first two bytes: " .. buffer(0,2):uint())
    treeitem = treeitem:add(buffer(2,2),"The next 20 bytes")
    treeitem:add(buffer(2,1),"The 3rd byte: " .. buffer(2,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(3,1),"The 4th byte: " .. buffer(3,1):uint())   
    treeitem:add(buffer(4,1),"The 5th byte: " .. buffer(4,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(5,1),"The 6th byte: " .. buffer(5,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(6,1),"The 7th byte: " .. buffer(6,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(7,1),"The 8th byte: " .. buffer(7,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(8,1),"The 9th byte: " .. buffer(8,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(9,1),"The 10th byte: " .. buffer(9,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(10,1),"The 11th byte: " .. buffer(10,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(11,1),"The 12th byte: " .. buffer(11,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(12,1),"The 13th byte: " .. buffer(12,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(13,1),"The 14th byte: " .. buffer(13,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(14,1),"The 15th byte: " .. buffer(14,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(15,1),"The 16th byte: " .. buffer(15,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(16,1),"The 17th byte: " .. buffer(16,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(17,1),"The 18th byte: " .. buffer(17,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(18,1),"The 19th byte: " .. buffer(18,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(19,1),"The 20th byte: " .. buffer(19,1):uint())
    treeitem:add(buffer(20,1),"The 21th byte: " .. buffer(20,1):uint())
    
    whole_buffer(buffer)
    magic_number(buffer(0,2))
    checksum(buffer(2,4))
    system_txtime()
end

   function magic_number(buffer)
     print("Helen Packet", buffer)
   end
   
   

   function checksum(buffer)
         print("checksum", buffer)     
   end
   
   

   function whole_buffer(buffer)
         print("whole_buffer", buffer)    
   end
   
   
   function system_txtime()
         print("System TX Time",os.date("%x"),os.date("%X"))
   end
   
   
-- load the udp.port table
udp_helen_table = DissectorTable.get("llc.ssap")
udp_helen_table:add(0xaa,helen_proto)
```


----------



## Leroux (17. September 2008)

Hab jetzt alles nochmal in C gemacht das selbe Problem hat denn noch keiner einen Dissector geschrieben !


----------

